# Help define the new Yahoo! Cycling Amateur team



## twain (May 18, 2004)

We're trying to build out (and define) the amateur Yahoo! Cycling club. 
If you currently ride with a club, I'd love to get your feedback on what you like and what you don't like about the club.
And if you could create your own club, what would be the things you'd want to accomplish?

My personal take is a club that welcomes all levels yet has enough people to have consistent rides for up to 3 levels of ability. The top level would be similar to the AV "B" ride-strong riders, maybe cat 4 and triathletes; 40-60 mile rides--strong riders looking for others to socialize with and get stronger with. Second level would be up and coming riders who may need some help on etiquette and training; 25-50 mile rides.
Then third level which could encompass newbies, commuters, and folks that just want to have fun. 

But am I off-base?

I'd really appreciate your thoughts.

Thanks,
Twain


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*yahoo*

I would like to see some coaching, group etiquette, for safety reasons. In any group, there seems to be one or 2 bozo's, who are unsafe.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I totally agree about the bozo's. Adds stress and danger.

Regarding coaching-can you be more specific? Like prescribed workouts? Cross training?

thanks
twain


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds good! For me it would come down to the rides and whether they happen to line up with my schedule and location. I'd basically be looking for a spirited group ride out of the Mountain View/Sunnyvale area on weekdays at lunch time.

How does this relate to the new Yahoo pro team, if at all? What kind of team dues would there be? Do you have a web site yet? And most importantly, how cool is the club kit?


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, ukbloke!
- A spirited weekday group ride out of Sunnyvale is a brilliant suggestion. Kind of crappy route-wise, but i've heard that there's a pretty aggro group that does a circuit around the Great America parking lot and Mission College. It will be a challenge to find a more low-key route that is safe and interesting. Maybe we head out toward Steven's Creek/Foot Hill? Regardless, great idea.
- Relating to the pro-team is a good question. There are a few Yahoo employees who are pro-level and they train with the pro-team; one of them, Dirk Copeland, is a full time employee and on the roster and a two-time Olympian!
http://www.ycyclingteam.com/y-cycling/riders/dirk-copeland/
Kevin Klein's wife, Jane Despas, is a local pro/legend and works at Yahoo as well.
The association between the pro and amateurs is to have a sort of continuum of rider involvement. From actually participating on the club side to being a fan of the pros.
Yahoo connects the two by trying to make engaging with the team(s) easier and more accessible.

In terms of dues-another great question. Dues have a way of ensuring commitment. Plus it can help finance kits and insurance. So not sure what the answer is yet on that.
Web site is in the works.

As far as coolness of the kit-we have some pretty cool designs in the works.

My own observation -- as I'm getting roped in both as a participant and an organizer -- is that the experience has to be worth the time invested. So we're hoping to do this.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

twain said:


> - A spirited weekday group ride out of Sunnyvale is a brilliant suggestion. Kind of crappy route-wise, but i've heard that there's a pretty aggro group that does a circuit around the Great America parking lot and Mission College. It will be a challenge to find a more low-key route that is safe and interesting. Maybe we head out toward Steven's Creek/Foot Hill? Regardless, great idea.


Yeah, it definitely requires a rather liberal definition of "lunch hour" to get anywhere interesting! Typically I try to do an out-and-back and hit one of the notable hills - Montebello, Highway 9, Bohlman/On-Orbit, Moody and Page Mill are the closest. If I am more time pressed I do hill repeats on Altamont. If I have extra time I head over to Portola Valley, Ring of Fire or OLH. These are typically 2+ hours on the bike, so it might not work for many riders. But one can find some nice riding around Saratoga or Los Altos Hill without hitting the bigger hills for a quicker work-out. It does suck to spend 20-30 minutes each way just to get out to the good stuff. I often think that lunch-time cycling accessibility will be a major factor in any future career changes!

Thanks for all the other info.


----------



## DalyCityDad (Oct 11, 2009)

Where would this group be based. Or more specifically, where would the group rides mostly be held? I like the sound of the rides for different skill levels.

Thanks.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Rides are tentatively starting in Portola Valley at the "new" Roberts store


----------

